# RS4 is coming next month!



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Got a call from Audi yesterday. Told me my car is due in on the week of the 26th June. Not ideal for me. But this waiting is so annoying. I'm going to take it early.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Got a call from Audi yesterday. Told me my car is due in on the week of the 26th June. Not ideal for me. But this waiting is so annoying. I'm going to take it early.


Great news! can't wait to hear about it, booked a track day yet?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I thought you wouldn't be able to resist posting :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Got a call from Audi yesterday. Told me my car is due in on the week of the 26th June. Not ideal for me. But this waiting is so annoying. I'm going to take it early.
> ...


First one will be the TTOC one at Mallory park. Give me time to run it in and get used to it.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> I thought you wouldn't be able to resist posting :wink:


I know! I'm a child :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice one Jamie, can you try and have it run in by the July LEEK meet, bags i sit in the front :wink: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Nice one Jamie, can you try and have it run in by the July LEEK meet, bags i sit in the front :wink: :lol:


 :lol: Now people want to come out for a ride with me.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Jamie, can you try and have it run in by the July LEEK meet, bags i sit in the front :wink: :lol:
> ...


OK...I am driving then! :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

vlastan said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Jamie, how could you resist the sexual advances of the forums sexual terrorist Vlastan


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Easily. Very easily!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Jamie, can you try and have it run in by the July LEEK meet, bags i sit in the front :wink: :lol:
> ...


Well you are a taxi driver :wink: 
I bet you cant wait


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Your loss! :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Imagine the tarriff in the taxi meter!! It will be Â£2 a mile! :wink:


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Congratulations Jamie...
sleepless nights getting closer and closer :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

When it turns up will the dealer just drive up to your house in it and sit outside and beep the horn to let you know it's there?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

vlastan said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Cheap i got in a cab the other morning and it had Â£2.80 on meter before we moved off the journey cost Â£4.80 for 2 miles..... nice


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Call out here is 3.50 up to a 2 mile journey. Then 1.60 for every mile after. So if i was using the RS4 as a cab. I guess i would have to charge over twice that.  However our council have just introduced progressive meters. Like the ones you find in Black cabs. The tarriffs just keep going up and up.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> When it turns up will the dealer just drive up to your house in it and sit outside and beep the horn to let you know it's there?


 :lol: :lol: And if you are not out in 2 seconds flat beep again and again


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > When it turns up will the dealer just drive up to your house in it and sit outside and beep the horn to let you know it's there?
> ...


No if my drivers do that. I spank them. Beep once. Then if no response get off their lazy asses and knock. I wouldnt have them drop it off to me anyway. I'll be t the dealers as son as they open. Even if they tell me the car wont be ready to later afternnon.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I'm in the wrong bl**dy job!! :lol: :wink:

What was the reason for the dealer getting the car months earlier than anticipated?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


He doesnt actually know. He said he was ust given notification that alot of the orders were coming in early, mine included. He did say al the lead times on all RS4 models have been reduced. Even some Avants will be getting delivered soon.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> What was the reason for the dealer getting the car months earlier than anticipated?


Fell off the back of the truck.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > What was the reason for the dealer getting the car months earlier than anticipated?
> ...


cancelled orders and soft demand...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

What spec Jamie, great news


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

8) remember to visit us at Knessworth :lol:

Good to hear you don't have to wait so long now 

Norman


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> What spec Jamie, great news


Daytona Grey
Auto boot lid
Cool Box
Tech pack
Optics pack
Tracker
Sports suspension plus.
One big smile 

I think thats it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > What spec Jamie, great news
> ...


I though BMW was bad for options but paying extra for a boot lid :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


But this one is a "Auto boot lid". For Â£30 thought i may aswell.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Whats Â£30 when you are getting an RS4


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


But the bummer will be i wont be able to get in the pics at Gaydon now and will be an outcast in the other marques car park


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Quite right too :lol: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > What spec Jamie, great news
> ...


Awesome................. looking forward to the pics and your experiences


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > What spec Jamie, great news
> ...


Does it come with Xenons and Bose as standard or did you not bother with these?

What's the Tech pack, BTW?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Yes it comes with them as Standard.

Tech pack. Is DVD Sat nav, CD Changer and Adaptive lighting - That i could have done without. However it costs more to have the changer and DVD Sat nav as single options.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

That's a cracking spec then.  Saw a black one today in Glasgow. It certainly looked very 'muscular' from the front. 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Heres the Standard specs. Which reminds me instead of Carbon inlays ive specced Ali inlays.

RS 4 Saloon has the following items of standard equipment in addition to S4 Saloon:
â€¢ 9 J x 19 â€˜7 arm double-spokeâ€™ design alloy wheels with 255/35 R 19 Y tyres
â€¢ Tyre mobility system (TMS)
â€¢ Tyre pressure monitor
â€¢ Ventilated cross-drilled front disc brakes
â€¢ RS Bucket seat
â€¢ Black metallic Valcona leather upholstery
â€¢ RS 4 steering wheel
â€¢ Gear knob in perforated leather and aluminium
â€¢ Acoustic parking â€" front and rear
â€¢ Aluminium foot pedals
â€¢ BOSE sound system
â€¢ Cruise control
â€¢ Decorative inlay â€" â€˜carbon fibre RS 4â€™
â€¢ Dynamic Ride Control (DRC)
â€¢ Engine start button
â€¢ Heated front seats
â€¢ Luggage pack â€" 12v-power socket, storage net and fixings
â€¢ Matt aluminium door mirror housings and window trims framing the exterior side windows
â€¢ Rear ISOFIX


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Heres the Standard specs. Which reminds me instead of Carbon inlays ive specced Ali inlays.
> 
> RS 4 Saloon has the following items of standard equipment in addition to S4 Saloon:
> â€¢ 9 J x 19 â€˜7 arm double-spokeâ€™ design alloy wheels with 255/35 R 19 Y tyres
> ...


You mean it doesn't get a Multi-function steering wheel!!!!??? :lol: :wink:

That is an Awesome spec. Aluminium should work well with the dark interior.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Heres the Standard specs. Which reminds me instead of Carbon inlays ive specced Ali inlays.
> ...


Only if you spec phone prep. but i dont want to lose the RS4 steering wheel so ill sort out a bluetooth setup for it that someone from Tyresmoke fits.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . saw a black one with red leather parked in Broadstreet Birmingham a week or so whilst out, looked absolutely awesome!! Amazing bit of kit fella well done you!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Dean


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I think the alu inserts will look very nice, the one I saw at APS the other day had the carbon ones and I didn't think too much to them. So good call on that option.

I may have to come down to a LEEK meet again sometime for a peek 

Nick


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Blackburn Audi had a cancelled Blue one in with a very light interior, did not quite hit the mark but still sold within the week. Saw a Black one waiting delivery spec'd to the hilt in Links in Macclesfield, it was incredible


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Blackburn Audi had a cancelled Blue one in with a very light interior, did not quite hit the mark but still sold within the week. Saw a Black one waiting delivery spec'd to the hilt in Links in Macclesfield, it was incredible


Yes some people say that. There has been poor interest in the RS4. There does seem to be alot of cancellations. However i think that is more to do with people messing about, rather than because they have changed their mind. Also from what i've seen in the dealers and what ive been told by my salesman. Is that he has a large list of people on a reserve list waiting for cancellations or in hope that Audi will do another run next year.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Blackburn Audi had a cancelled Blue one in with a very light interior, did not quite hit the mark but still sold within the week. Saw a Black one waiting delivery spec'd to the hilt in Links in Macclesfield, it was incredible
> ...


Blackburn now sold the Red one that was being moved up from Preston. Saved me a trip to check it out apparently :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


A guy cancelled his order that is due in at Harold Wood the other day. The salesman just said ok. Got on the phone to someone else. Told the person the spec and if they wanted it? They said yes. Easy as that. They are moving. I think it also has to do with the ex demos that are coming available are priced higher than list price. I know i would certainly be reluctant to buy one of those when i thougth there was a chance i could get a new one for list price without as much as 6000 ragged miles on the clock.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Your right on that one, both of the ones I know of sold above list price and both within a week of going on offer.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

I would dearly love to get one. You are a very lucky bloke. Let us know your impressions after it has been run in a bit.

The RS4 has recently appeared on this side of the pond. List is $66K (or 35.5K GBP at today's exchange rate).

We have the money, but strangely enough the wife wants to use it for a house deposit. Women eh? :? :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

bilbos said:


> I would dearly love to get one. You are a very lucky bloke. Let us know your impressions after it has been run in a bit.
> 
> The RS4 has recently appeared on this side of the pond. List is $66K (or 35.5K GBP at today's exchange rate).
> 
> We have the money, but strangely enough the wife wants to use it for a house deposit. Women eh? :? :wink:


35.5K :x Thats nearly 20k less than im paying for mine. Damn Rip of Britain.

I don't have a woman. This is the reason i can have one


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> bilbos said:
> 
> 
> > I would dearly love to get one. You are a very lucky bloke. Let us know your impressions after it has been run in a bit.
> ...


It is a lot of money to people over here. I have heard complaints that it is too expensive. Figure that one out.

You wait until there is a lady in the picture. Six months down the line it will be "If you sold that RS4 we would have a nice deposit for a house".
I tell you, it is all they think about. Well that and throw cushions


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

bilbos said:


> I would dearly love to get one. You are a very lucky bloke. Let us know your impressions after it has been run in a bit.
> 
> The RS4 has recently appeared on this side of the pond. List is $66K (or 35.5K GBP at today's exchange rate).
> 
> We have the money, but strangely enough the wife wants to use it for a house deposit. Women eh? :? :wink:


How much will a TT V6 be then? Â£20k only?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> bilbos said:
> 
> 
> > I would dearly love to get one. You are a very lucky bloke. Let us know your impressions after it has been run in a bit.
> ...


What happened to the maid??


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

vlastan said:


> bilbos said:
> 
> 
> > I would dearly love to get one. You are a very lucky bloke. Let us know your impressions after it has been run in a bit.
> ...


You are not that far off. Audi USA are currently running "Special Editions" of the coupe and roadster (as an end of line thing I think). These are V6's with some extras (similar spec to a UK version). The coupe starts at 22.5K GBP. Not so big a difference as with the RS4 but still substantial.
I don't think that these list prices are paid very often by the consumer. The art of negotiation is always emphasised over here.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > bilbos said:
> ...


 :lol: Shes just the maid mate just the maid :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I see ceramic composite brakes will be an option from when the RS4 Avant starts shipping.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> I see ceramic composite brakes will be an option from when the RS4 Avant starts shipping.


They are an option on the saloon aswell. Something like 5k


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saw an electric (im guessing) blue one with a wierd silvery leather the other day at Alexander Audi. Damn thats a smart car.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Standard brakes look impressive to me 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Standard brakes look impressive to me 8)


Looks arent everything... :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I see ceramic composite brakes will be an option from when the RS4 Avant starts shipping.
> ...


I'd say worth it for serious driving.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I think the standard 8 pot brakes will suit me just fine


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


. . . she'd better be careful, you'll be wanting a family to fill that new motor with soon enough! :wink:

Dean


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


Nope ive promised myself. No matter who it maybe that wants my kids. I'm not having any until the car is payed off. Got to be sensible. My car has to come first 

All that said thats if anyone is actually brave enough to want my kids


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


. . . wwwwoooooaaaaaahhhhhhh, you're tempting fate fella!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


Can you imagiine the kids in the sweet shop I'll have this ,no that ,mmm that ones nice aw just give me the lot :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

At least i know they are my kids. I wanted everything when i was a kid and wouldnt stop until i got it. Nothing much has changed as ive got older. Except it comes out of my pocket these days


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

Impressive.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...30762032&q=RS4


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> At least i know they are my kids. I wanted everything when i was a kid and wouldnt stop until i got it. Nothing much has changed as ive got older. *Except it comes out of my pocket these days *


Not strictly true since you found out it was coming early :wink: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

The bumma off that is. I have to work an extra day week. Now up to 48 hours a week  And wont be able to go out until November. :lol: Ohwell least im getting the car early.


----------

